# Having Trouble with Changing the Color of Coach's Shirt



## cloud9imagery (Aug 11, 2012)

I took this group shot for my son's team, however, one coach forgot to wear black. I am wanting to change the orange to black similar to those of the coach's. I have tried the Hue/Saturation and the Replace Color, but it doesn't show the texture and there is still an orange "glow" around the shirt afterwards. Any help would be appreciated! (Also, I have already added a new head and a new torso on two kids.)


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

I gave a go at it, let me know what you think!


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 11, 2012)

You are a magician! At least for me. LOL Please tell me how to fix this myself?


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

All I did was select the shirt with the Quick Selection Tool and refined the edge to expand it a bit to cover those nasty orange glows. Then I pasted it onto another layer to then play around with saturation and lightness, to get the black. I then took the eraser tool to remove some black glow on the kids faces. I can send you the image through e-mail. Though it looks good at fairly low resolution, it might not look too good in the bigger prints.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 11, 2012)

At your original res.

Joe


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 11, 2012)

Cole, can I email you the hi-res image?


----------



## ColeGauthier (Aug 11, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 11, 2012)

Running and advertising a photo business with a web site and you don't know the basics of colour correction?  So Cole you going to start offering your services to everyone?


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 12, 2012)

You know, I have always used photoshop 7 for my photos and never had a problem. Matter of fact, I would still be using it if my logic board had not crashed on my Apple. I am stuck with a PC laptop until the end of August and have added photoshop cs6 which I am not familiar with at all and for whatever reason, it doesn't want to work with me. So, when does asking for help become a problem? Especially when I am on a time crunch for this one; otherwise, I wouldn't have asked for the help. Geez. I truly appreciate Cole's help and maybe one day I can help him with something. Last time I checked, good people help others and unless we are competitors, what is the problem with helping each other? Seems to me that is the point to this whole forum: to help each other.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Aug 12, 2012)

A trick I have used in the past. 
Import the image into PS
Create a new layer - not copy layer, new layer
Now take the brush tool and brush over the orange or what you want to change. 
Change the blending mode to overlay.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 12, 2012)

cloud9imagery said:


> You know, I have always used photoshop 7 for my photos and never had a problem. Matter of fact, I would still be using it if my logic board had not crashed on my Apple. I am stuck with a PC laptop until the end of August and have added photoshop cs6 which I am not familiar with at all and for whatever reason, it doesn't want to work with me. So, when does asking for help become a problem? Especially when I am on a time crunch for this one; otherwise, I wouldn't have asked for the help. Geez. I truly appreciate Cole's help and maybe one day I can help him with something. Last time I checked, good people help others and unless we are competitors, what is the problem with helping each other? Seems to me that is the point to this whole forum: to help each other.



You're right, I was wrong on this.  However I have been working with all the versions of photoshop and the change you are trying to make is still very basic in all of the them.  On the picture itself, I make sure that everyone knows what they are suppose to be wearing before the photo is done, if anyone shows up with the wrong colours, it stays that way. I used to spend hours changing heads and faces in group pictures until I realized that if people can't pay attention for 30 seconds, look straight ahead and smile, then so be it.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 12, 2012)

Brian: I actually tried that and it still didn't work right. When I looked at Cole's work, he actually had a darker black outline to cover the color fringing that present (possibly due to my camera) and I had never had that problem before.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 12, 2012)

Imagermaker: Thanks. And, yes, I will remember that for next time. I am attempting to get the football league's contract and so I took photos of my husband's team and wanted to make sure everything was great so that maybe I can get the bid next year. I still have some learning to do with sports but I am getting there.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 12, 2012)

Again apologies for my comments, good luck with it.


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Funny how people can jump all over you on this forum after they make a few quick assumptions, isn't it?


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah but most don't come back and say they are sorry.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 13, 2012)

dakkon76 said:


> Funny how people can jump all over you on this forum after they make a few quick assumptions, isn't it?



And this concerns you how?


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 13, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> dakkon76 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how people can jump all over you on this forum after they make a few quick assumptions, isn't it?
> ...



Oh good, you knew exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 13, 2012)

dakkon76 said:
			
		

> Oh good, you knew exactly what I was talking about.



Why stir the pot? Especially since he apologized and gave good advice. I just don't see what the point was.....


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 14, 2012)

Imagemaker and I are on good terms. No need to start trouble.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 20, 2012)

You shot a group at F2.8 1/800 :er:


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 20, 2012)

dakkon76 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > dakkon76 said:
> ...




We seem, to also have about the same amount of people who hop in after a discussion or disagreement has been taken care of and keep stirring the pot to keep an argument going. He said he was in the wrong and appologised, the OP accepted that appology and here you come in trying to start it back up. It's done with, let it go.


----------



## bunny99123 (Aug 20, 2012)

I realize the concept of why many photographers do not want to help others...money.  My beliefs is if you help people then those people will help others and the train of giving continues.  I am not educated in photography...although I continue to learn, but I am well educated in other fields, so I pass my knowledge on, because we are on this Earth only so long, and I feel it is a person's responsibility to offer assistance to anyone that ask.  As a past teacher, in my classrooms I had a large sign: There is no dumb question, and to learn is knowledge no one can ever take from you!  Imagemaker46 that was up standing to appologize, shows your character. Ysarex that was nice of you to fix it for him. Just my two cents.

Try using the Magic wand and setting the sensativity level, so it won't attach to everything and in case the shirt then adjust using the color mode that is located under Image then go to adjustments.  If you want it just black and worry about highlights the easiest way is to use the magic eraser, and chose the color black.  Zoom in on the picture to get almost all othe shirt and erase with black.  Use different size brushes to get smaller areas. I will even zoom in to I actually see the pixels.  Use the eye dropper and pick the color black from one of the others guys shirts, so they match.  The down size is the magic eraser only gives you a flat color, but I have printed in high resolution and it does print well.  I use it alot for a solid color background change.  This is my Granny, and I changed the back ground of this picture with it.  Good luck with your business and never think about not asking for help their is always someone to assist you!

Granny agee 90


----------

